# Monsterpalooza 2019



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings again ghouls. Only a few more weeks until Monsterpalooza comes to Pasadena! Join Bruce Campbell (Evil Dead), Jason Patrick (Lost Boys), Vivica A. Fox (Kill Bill), Tom Savini, Sig Haig and many more. Over 100 vendors, food, panels and a great time. Hope to see you there! :voorhees: 
http://www.monsterpalooza.com/spring/


----------

